# How much would a website like this cost?



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Just like the title says.. DECALFX.com! Custom Vinyl Graphics, Decals, Stickers, Logos, Lettering, Carbon Fiber Vinyl, Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You have good looking site really. But i see you haven't traffic on your site. Try to market it to get sales.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

My guess would be $5,000 or more with that many products and videos.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

How much it costs depends on how much you can do yourself, or whether you need to have someone do it for you. I just taught myself how to make a "grid" pattern like he has, and I can't wait to improve my currently boring site. The point is, for $40 bucks a month, and some templates to get started, it's not going to cost me more than some reading time to have something very similar.


----------



## Victoryclothing (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends on if you have all the pictures etc I do graphic design and web design for a living and for something like that I'd charge around 1500. On the other hand if I had to go out and take the product shots, make a video etc... Your looking at alot more


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

hi Victory clothing

whats the printing process you use for your t shirts, to get a full print on all of the t shirt?

im new to t shirts, and am looking into getting plastisol heat transfers and a heat press to start off with.

thanks


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

The website you posted is hideous I would never aspire to something like. 

There are much better ways to display tons of information then that, ie treadless, vistaprint.

But yes the actually layout is not hard to do, you are probably looking at like 1000 if you gave someone all the information they needed.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

T.M.I. my eyes did not where to focus on the site...sorry jsut not my cup of tea...but if they payed to get it done it probably cost a bundle.


----------



## oogadog (Aug 23, 2011)

Lots of info on the site, but I agree..it's very busy and would not keep my attention long.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Get this http://www.alt-team.com/product-designer-software.htmland if you dont know much about web design and connecting to databases etc you can searchn all info yourself.
The forums for this software is cs cart.
Is better to have full control yourself, I knew nothing about web design 3 years ago and now run 7 stores with this.
or just the license without the designer aspect is only 270. 
John


----------



## meran (May 21, 2012)

It looks so bad.:/ I can't make an estimation for that but if that was done a good way with a professional, simple and elegant look, it would cost somewhere around 3-5k. At least I charge somewhere around that for that type websites which have many products. 
Those websites consist for a good design and category system on back-end.


----------



## lpc123 (Aug 18, 2011)

Download opencart , take an evening to learn how to use it , download a nice template to have the site how you like ...

Very easy to do , lots of vdeo guides on opencart , lots of free help in forums .

Have a go yourself before paying anybody as all the mentioned sites in this post are awful 

You want a clean looking attractive site , look at play or pc world or currys they are clean and basic , too much going on and users will not focus on your product 

Keep it clean and crisp

Opencart ...


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's for all the great feedback. Just looking for any other alternatives to bigcartel and shopify. I guess i will have to teach myself on this one lol. Thank's again


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Eek. The site has the product database going for it, but that's about it. Any site with such a vast database really needs to meditate on how to clearly and stylishly display all of that content without overwhelming visitors. 

This site would definitely benefit from a cart package that allows product search filters (by car make, year, model, color, part, etc) so that customers can find what they're looking for. This would really free up site space and allow you to create focus.

If you're serious, and I assume you are, then take the time to learn all the web design/server stuff/php stuff - it is learnable, and will give you an advantage over 90% of business owners who rely on others to implement new features (and don't implement new features because the cost of programmers is so high.)


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

Honestly, I'd go with big cartel. What do you have against it?


----------



## bangtees (Oct 26, 2011)

That site looks like it was created by hand or with Dreamweaver or something all HTML based. I wouldn't do it, but I can imagine it would take a lot of time, like many sites.


----------

